# تصميم جهاز تنقية للمياة بالاوزون



## علاء المدرس (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اطلب من من تتوفر لدية الخبرة العملية وصف المواد والكيفية اللازمة لانشاء وحدة معالجة بالاوزون او مكان قريب من العراق لشرائها والتكلفة


----------



## احمد خطاب2010 (30 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو ممن يعرف طريقه صنع جهاز تعقيم مياه منزلى صغير


----------



## hadi-ct (1 نوفمبر 2010)

المعذرة .. ماذا تقصد بكلمة تعقيم???


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## safa aldin (1 يوليو 2011)

المقصود به هو immunization


----------

